# Look what I found in the wild today!



## MannDude (Sep 16, 2013)

Going for a stroll to the grocery store, and BAM! Whats up Google?


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 16, 2013)

Good catch.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Sep 16, 2013)

Driverless?


----------



## MannDude (Sep 16, 2013)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> Driverless?


Actually good question, let me try to check with the other photos I took. I'll share those too.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 16, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/L4zZJuo.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/Q5lcc2U.jpg

Can't tell. I don't think it was driverless because it turned around down there in the grass and came up the alley towards me.


----------



## nunim (Sep 16, 2013)

In the first picture you posted you can clearly see a driver's arm..  They've gotten a lot prettier since I last saw one.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 16, 2013)

nunim said:


> In the first picture you posted you can clearly see a driver's arm..  They've gotten a lot prettier since I last saw one.


Good eye


----------



## MannDude (Sep 16, 2013)

Now I'm going to be checking google maps twice a day until the updated imagery is available.


----------



## ConnerCG (Sep 16, 2013)

Turn off your cell phone and take out the battery man!  Their following you!


----------



## MannDude (Sep 16, 2013)

ConnerCG said:


> Turn off your cell phone and take out the battery man!  Their following you!


CRAP! My WiFI was enabled at home! MY DATA!


----------



## HostingAbove (Sep 16, 2013)

Haha, hilarious. I saw them zipping around Toronto when I was last there in July. Say Cheese!


----------



## Eric1212 (Sep 16, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Now I'm going to be checking google maps twice a day until the updated imagery is available.


I'm sure it takes a few weeks.. they have to process all the images, run it through the filters that blur signs, etc. 

Check in a month


----------



## HostingAbove (Sep 16, 2013)

EB-Eric said:


> I'm sure it takes a few weeks.. they have to process all the images, run it through the filters that blur signs, etc.
> 
> Check in a month


You sure it takes that long? I heard they have some pretty fast internet!

https://fiber.google.com


----------



## sleddog (Sep 16, 2013)

Jesus, do they always cause the pavement to crack like that?


----------



## Jade (Sep 16, 2013)

That's awesome  I wonder how many cars google has like that for Google Street View O:


----------



## drmike (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh great Google out snooping some more.  Wait this is supposed to be useful to me somehow.

In other news, last week a Court held Google was liable in the US for sniffing wifi info.  Some 600GB worth of randomness collected.   They are to turn it over as per Court order.  Facing a big stiff fine.  But we all know the government is immune from such.   So a love tap at best for their token disguise corp.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Sep 16, 2013)

I wonder what its like to drive that thing. All the stares and honking.

Cool stuff nonetheless. Very rare occasion to see it in person


----------



## Tyler.S (Sep 16, 2013)

Seen them on the highway around here...must of been in a rush for coffee cause they were doing at least 120+kmph down a 90kmph highway to reach the Timmies in the next town over lol


----------



## rds100 (Sep 16, 2013)

That street looks terrible, man  It needs serious repair.


----------



## wdq (Sep 17, 2013)

This sumer they remapped a lot of the area around where I live. Saw one on a random street one week, and then a few weeks later I saw another on the highway on my way home from work. 

Both had drivers, and both drivers were different.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 17, 2013)

ConnerCG said:


> Turn off your cell phone and take out the battery man!  Their following you!


Don't worry, the NSA has that covered.

If you ever lose your data from your servers, just ask the NSA. They have a copy


----------



## drmike (Sep 17, 2013)

rds100 said:


> That street looks terrible, man  It needs serious repair.


Streets look like that all over America.   Only the newer posh burbs look otherwise.  With all the asphalt they use, and the 7 year life span of the material, well, they'll look just like that in under a decade.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 21, 2014)

Google updated their Streetview Imagery...

I present to you, a photo of me taking a photo of the Streetview car photographing...





The photo I took:



I think Google adds 30lbs though.


----------



## Dan (Apr 22, 2014)

Haha, how does that thing go on a highway .. looks top heavy without too many supports..


----------

